# Snow plowing with the '87 Big Red



## 87BIGRED (Nov 19, 2011)

A new video for 2012. Be sure to check out ALL my other videos...or even subscribe. Enjoy!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i remember when they came out an we all drooled we would get one


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Ahh, brings back memories of my old 200s. I'm still convinced the "s" was to indicate the speed capability, slow! lol. was a fun and reliable little bike though. Hope you do get a bigger blade!


----------

